

Ask HN: What are the biggest fads in software engineering right now? - sun123

For one, I could think of Big Data&#x2F; Hadoop. In the past one year, at least ten &quot;coaching institutes&quot; have sprang up in the area I live (in Bangalore) claiming to teach Hadoop and promising high paying jobs.<p>I went in there for a &quot;demo session&quot;, and they are like &quot;you can learn Hadoop and get a high paying job with absolutely no programming experience&quot;.<p>Anyway, these places always get some kind of gullible people.<p>I think this is a fad, and it will die down soon. What do you think about this ? Do you think there are any other fads like this ?
======
dpeck
React is on the way up.

"Big Data" and "Machine Learning" on the way down.

Theres a reasonably sized part of the software industry/ecosystem that likes
to be really vocal about 1 thing every 12-18 months.

------
Nortey
Nearly every time I log onto HN someones created a new .js
project/framework/solution/whatever for something. Its usually a variation of
some .js project that already exists.

~~~
gesman
Some who'll launch .js TLD will make a killing on all these suckers :)

------
halotrope
Completely subjective opinion from being avid HN user it would be Functional
Programming, React Flavours, JS Frameworks with a sprinkle of ML. I have to
say however, that apart from the ongoing dilution of the JS ecosystem it would
feel like a very good development to leaner, less entangled, data-driven
architectures with respect to new mongo-core era.

------
VOYD
Everything in the software industry is a "fad". How else can we keep marketers
employed? ;)

------
throwaway1410
Dynamic languages on the backend?

~~~
liviu-
That's been more or less the de facto standard for more than a decade.

~~~
throwaway1410
I think Java on the backend is still the de facto standard...

